# The fuzziest Mini



## Shari (Nov 27, 2011)

I only have a photo of Maggie right now, in cart but it shows how fuzzy she is. Funny thing is, when I body clip her in spring, ever half of my mini will be gone! LOL






Who else has really fuzzy mini's? Show photos!!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 27, 2011)

I do I do!!!

I have 8 wooly bears in the back yard! And my 2011 filly is the fuzziest! tiny and dainty, shes sporting almost 6 inchs of fuzz and my hand disapears when I tuch her! I have NEVER seen a mini sooooo fuzzy!


----------



## Shari (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, at least you have super wooly mini's MindyLee. Surprised we are the only ones.


----------



## little lady (Nov 28, 2011)

Two of my three are soooooo woolie! My older mare always sports the thickest coat , closely followed by my stallion. I need to get some current woolie pics and post them. I just love them like this they are so huggable and snuggable.


----------



## RescueMini (Nov 28, 2011)

Lulu gets extremely fuzzy. Her nicknames in the winter are "Fuzzy" and "Wooly Mammoth", and you will be able to see why once I get a photo up.



I think she grows at least 4 inches of fur!


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2011)

I've always felt that Derby does fluffy-ness quite well



:OKinteresting







Have to love how these minis grow the fuzziest of pjs!


----------



## susanne (Nov 30, 2011)

So far Mingus and Scarlet are not very fuzzy at all...but give them time...

Flash, on the other hand, makes up for both of them. He has a beard to rival a goat!

Shari, that photo of Maggie rivals my favorite fuzzy shot -- Leia's photo of Kody modeling his new Freedom Collar a few years back...perhaps we can get her to post it.


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep mine all look like little buffalo's

Nice thou to be able to have them all out together again.

Stallion, Geldings and Mares...

Here is a couple of photos just taken today.. Dec. 1st.


----------



## Shari (Dec 1, 2011)

YA Fuzzy photos! Glad Maggie is not alone.





Beautiful mini's BTW and look forward to seeing more lovely fuzzy mini pictures.


----------



## Wings (Dec 1, 2011)

Shari said:


> YA Fuzzy photos! Glad Maggie is not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE winter fluff. Although I can't wait for my guys to look like horses again





There are two show horses hiding under here, the one on the left is my multi supreme, multi champion stallion



:




This mare is just beautiful in and out of her pjs!:




But none of them beat Derby in the amount of hair! I can bury my hands and lsoe them in that guys coat. It wafts in the breeze!


----------



## mini horse mania (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine are getting there- we still have 70 degree days and then the next day its 50..... here is one of my 3 month old colt.....


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some pictures from last year, but I know the big fuzz is coming soon .


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is one of ours from last year too. He is at least as fuzzy this year but I don't have any recent pics.

OTM Ricochet, aka Rusty:






ETA: So I went out and took a photo of him today which is in my avatar!


----------



## islandminis (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a beautiful sunny day here so I thought I'd get some fuzzy shots. Don't think they are at their fuzziest yet (since I've never seen them in deep, dark winter) But they sure look cute to me!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's our longest beard (in SoCal, yet!) Violet even beat a gypsy horse in a "hairiest horse" class!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 6, 2011)

Everyone has such fuzzy minis!!! Mine hardly fuzz up like these guys!



I'll post pics when I can so you can see what i mean!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 6, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Here is one of ours from last year too. He is at least as fuzzy this year but I don't have any recent pics.
> 
> OTM Ricochet, aka Rusty:
> 
> ...


Oh my, what a gorgeous little face


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are some of my fuzzies:

Pic 1: Magnum (thankfully from last year, he is the same fuzziness this year just minus the snow LOL!)

Pic 2: Callie and adorable little fuzzball!

Pic 3: Sassy also last year but same fuzziness

Pic 4: Walmart in foal and fuzzy early this year

Pic 5: Mist is super fluffy!

Pic 6: All our fluffy babies!

Pic 7: Most of my fluffy mares


----------



## little lady (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally pics of my mini's in their winter woolies! Taken today...had a great day with the horses!





First is by far my fuzziest...Pokey






Second is my mini mare Rue






And finally my little stallion Cowboy sporting his santa hat and letting me know just how he feels about it!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

My girls are doing pretty well in the fur growing department this year.

This is a pregnant fat and hairy Odette:





This is Britt sporting a delightful beard


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 12, 2011)

My horses aren't very fuzzy this year. Anyone else have minis with less "fuzz" than last year?


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 12, 2011)

Our 21 yr. old gelding, Sugar!




:wub





Believe it or not I have an even FUZZIER/FLUFFIER picture, but my computer crashed.










*to this*


----------

